# Is latest portsnap snapshot corrupted?



## iamlionheart (Jul 25, 2019)

Recently I have been having issues with updating ports tree with portsnap on FreeBSD 12. When updating ports using 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update 
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```
 i am receiving error saying 

::: I have attached the screenshot of error . 
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2019)

Try cleaning up, you may have gotten a corrupted download that's now stuck: `rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/*`. Then do a `portsnap fetch extract`.


----------



## iamlionheart (Jul 25, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Try cleaning up, you may have gotten a corrupted download that's now stuck: `rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/*`. Then do a `portsnap fetch extract`.




I am getting the same error with your code `portsnap fetch extract`  already removed the files before trying this command


----------

